# Jackson Pollock Cake :D



## reyesryanmjaube (Nov 20, 2010)

I had this idea of making simple cake with an jackson pollock-like exterior. This is an example of a jacksin pollock painting.



So I searched the net thinking that maybe someone who have already thought of this, there was (no surprise there). Here's his picture:





So yeah, I was beaten. But still, I want to make a cake like this. Any ideas on what frosting he/she used? Judging from the way it splatters, it has almost the same consistency as paint. I'm guessing its a solution of water + powdered sugar + colors and flavors. I just want ti make sure that's why I came here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heavencole (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like colored melted chocolate to me =D


----------



## reyesryanmjaube (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm... Possible. Any more ideas?


----------



## reyesryanmjaube (Nov 20, 2010)

Any Help?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It could also be thinned, colored Royal icing.


----------



## shavy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm voting chocolate for this one, also.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

another vote for melted, colored chocolate.  Much tastier than colored royal icing too.


----------

